# [EVDL] Kit Car EV Chassis



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Roger,

The building of a car chassis will depend if its needs to be certified and 
inspected in some states and what it is going to be use for. One of my 
cars which was a 73 CAM AM Corvette had a chrome molly space frame which has 
round upper tubes and a 2 inch square tube bottom with a lot of modified 
panels that weigh about 1800 lbs instead of 3300 lbs.

The chrome molly tubes are very thin wall. A Cessna type aircraft frame 
only weighs about 115 lbs using this type of alloy.

In 73, it cost about $2000.00 to build a space frame by a company in 
California. I have a welder friend of mine, that is a certified aircraft 
welder and also builds NASCAR space frames. Bonneville stream liners frames 
and body's, and Funny Car frames and body's which has to be certified and 
label tested.

The welding must be perfect and smooth like a robot does it. You are not 
allow to grind and smooth rough weld beads or it will not pass inspection. 
The guys that build custom cars for them self and use for street only, will 
normally dress up the weld joints and smooth them to make them look nicer.

A tube space frame with a carbon fiber body is very lite. There is a 1977 
El Camino that only weighs 1800 lbs with a 800 hp engine using this type of 
material.

Roland








----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, November 05, 2010 10:01 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Kit Car EV Chassis


> Its my impression that many kit cars are based on a doner chassis from
> a production car. IIRC the VW Beetle chassis was a popular one. I'm
> wondering if it would be a possible business opportunity to design a
> lightweight EV chassis that is dimensionally identical to say the VW
> Beelte (for example). People could buy the fully assembled chassis
> and mount any one of many kit bodies on top that chassis.
>
> Does that sound like a good idea?
>
> Are there any other popular chassis other than the VW?
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe that one builder has done just that. The chassis for the
ECOS FUN is an all aluminum version of the VW using recycled or after
market suspension for front and rear'
Check ouy ecos.com.

Doc Kennedy

On Fri, Nov 5, 2010 at 1:01 PM, Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]> w=
rote:
> Its my impression that many kit cars are based on a doner chassis from
> a production car. IIRC the VW Beetle chassis was a popular one. I'm
> wondering if it would be a possible business opportunity to design a
> lightweight EV chassis that is dimensionally identical to say the VW
> Beelte (for example). People could buy the fully assembled chassis
> and mount any one of many kit bodies on top that chassis.
>
> Does that sound like a good idea?
>
> Are there any other popular chassis other than the VW?
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry thats ecosmotors.com

Doc Kennedy



> Doc Kennedy <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I believe that one builder has done just that. The chassis for the
> > ECOS FUN is an all aluminum version of the VW using recycled or after
> > market suspension for front and rear'
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just checked it out. Its actually ecosmotors.com. It does not look 
like they sell just the chassis, but yes that is the idea.



> Doc Kennedy wrote:
> 
> > I believe that one builder has done just that. The chassis for the
> > ECOS FUN is an all aluminum version of the VW using recycled or after
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The VW is a perfect platform, IMHO. Lots of drivetrain/chassis options, 
original and aftermarket. Lot of parts for everything else as well.



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > Its my impression that many kit cars are based on a doner chassis from
> > a production car. IIRC the VW Beetle chassis was a popular one. I'm
> > wondering if it would be a possible business opportunity to design a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that you can modify an existing vehicle. When you produce a
new one, it will need to pass current safety standards, crash worthiness,
etc. before it can be registered. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Kit-Car-EV-Chassis-tp3029007p3029549.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not entirely true. If you are a manufacturer of cars you need to do crash
testing etc. Back when I cared about such things it was anything over 500 of
any one model. I don't know what it is today. I do know that here in Maine
if you build a car you need to take it to Augusta to have it driven and
inspected for basic safety of the suspension, brakes etc and then you get a
state VIN number. Actually pretty simple.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Brink
Sent: Friday, November 05, 2010 7:28 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kit Car EV Chassis


I'm pretty sure that you can modify an existing vehicle. When you produce a
new one, it will need to pass current safety standards, crash worthiness,
etc. before it can be registered. 
-- 
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Kit-Car-EV-Chas
sis-tp3029007p3029549.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually it is an excellent platform but finding room on the Bug/Ghia is
tough to do. The chassis is strong and light weight and usually can handle
more weight than the normal vehicle but with lead I'd say the platform is
not the ultimate, just good. However if your building a Bus (Truck) you have
lots of options for placing batteries under the cargo floor and securing
them if you go with lithium and lay them on their sides. Looks like you
might get two high and two wide per section and you have at least 6 usable
sections. All under and out of the way. Make some access panels for
replacement and your good to go with low center of gravity like the pickup
trucks and all the batterie are out of the way and since the payload of the
Panel or Truck Bus is 2300 lbs you can pretty much utilize the entire the
cargo area for hauling stuff too. Up grade that suspension and you can go
even higher. The VW Bus is an excellent choice of utility platform and has a
cool factor too. I do however like nicely done regular Pickups. You can also
find a good glider for a very reasonable price which is way better than the
VW Bus. So in that sense yes the truck is an excellent choice. I still think
lithium is the better way to go for the sake of room and power and weight
constraints many small vehicles have. Trucks can be customized nicely too
and made very comfortable and you can haul stuff if needed. 

OK the truck is an excellent choice. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Kit-Car-EV-Chassis-tp3029007p3029610.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger and All,
I'm behind on the list, so not sure if this was mentionsed, but I
remember a kit car company advertising in the EAA Current Events. Here
it is:
http://www.sterlingsportscars.com/Electric_Sterling.html
Suck Amps,
BB

> Date: Fri, 5 Nov 2010 13:01:50 -0400
> From: Roger Heuckeroth
>
> Its my impression that many kit cars are based on a doner chassis from
> a production car. IIRC the VW Beetle chassis was a popular one. I'm
> wondering if it would be a possible business opportunity to design a
> lightweight EV chassis that is dimensionally identical to say the VW
> Beelte (for example). People could buy the fully assembled chassis
> and mount any one of many kit bodies on top that chassis.
>
> Does that sound like a good idea?
>
> Are there any other popular chassis other than the VW?

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

